# Trumpeter 1/32 scale A-10



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought this kit a while ago and on the advise of some "friends" went out and bought the BIG ED set for it along with a Verlinden cockpit set. I started it a couple years ago and hogged out the fuselage to fit the cockpit, realized it wasn't going to be fun, or easy to modify so back in the box it went. I made a vow to finish up this and the 1/200 Bismarck this winter so.... So far so good. I got past the cockpit fit issues with the help of several bourbon cokes and an occasional cigar. The wings and tail section have been so so and the landing gear has been "interesting" to say the least. 

















































The engines are proving to be the next hurtle. But I've seen this kit finished and think tit will be worth the time and hair pulling.










The engines are housed in a clear plastic shell which would IMHO look rather strange so with the help of lots of time on Google searching A-10 engines I've cut a maintenance portal in the one that will have the cover lifted. I think it will look nice.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

I will look forward to seeing this progress. I love this bird, I got to see some dogfights (maneuvers) between them and F-15s years ago when I was in the Army. That was a good day!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THis will be another winner. The basic Trumpeter kit is barely adequate but with all the aftermarket it can be a show stopper.

How will you paint all the interior stuff?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. In order to get the nose to sit on the deck and not be a tail dragger I had to epoxy four .50 cal black powder round balls above the nose wheel bay.










dj, I made the Eduard instrument panel to fit just before the canopy goes on so I can spray the cockpit a lighter gray green base and highlight it with a brown/black wash followed by a few tedious hours with an 18/0 brush detailing what will be seen followed by some final drybrushing with burnt yellow and then mount the instruments. Should work out ok - I hope. The aftermarket cockpit fit so crappy I had to actually make a lot of the fuselage around the cockpit out of evergreen and then smooth out with Tamiya white putty which is why I didn't do ANY painting detail inside it until after mounting it. Should be interesting.... 










I was able to get some time on the engines, A tip to anyone building this - fill in the hole in the engine nacelle with evergreen "before" mounting the engine as you can see the void when looking at the back of the engine. I did it on the side that will be open and showing the engine, the other side I'd already epoxied the whole thing together when I noticed it. I've puttied it as best as possible and will airbrush the inside with flat black, this should make it visible only if your really looking for a mistake.


















I've also started on the weapons, it kind of reminds me of the Dora build "lots of parts".










If I don't get to post before Thursday I hope all have a Merry Christmas!!

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have the Cutting Edge cockpit for this kit. It actually has ejection rails, and the bang seat slides up and down in them!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

John I looked at the Cutting Edge cockpit, wish I'd have seen it earlier! I got some more work (I shouldn't use that word anymore, work is what I retired from) done on the engine nacelles. They don't fit without some puttying and sanding which leads me to a question for all ya'll .. What about the riviots that will get sanded off? Do I remove all of them from that particular panel making it look like they didn't exist or will the others pretty much disappear when I paint it being they are very small. Suggestions?


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Another bit of information for anyone building this bird... I ended up putting three more .50 cal round balls in the nose of this thing. Once I set the engine section on, it was once again a tail dragger... If your going to leave the mini gun out and make a separate display model like I plan to add "lots" of weight.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice looking kit. Love the size also.

Wonder if the original engineers had the same problem with the tail dragger issue with all that weight at the back.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

S4Simon said:


> Nice looking kit. Love the size also.
> 
> Wonder if the original engineers had the same problem with the tail dragger issue with all that weight at the back.


Not once they put that gun in the front!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Or the titanium tub around the pilot!


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

Great kit. Assembling kits is a hard job and takes to much time. How long you are building this model?


----------



## Briggs22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Work. I must say that this is one of the best models that I have seen. The pieces are formed and fit with an amazing amount of precision and this turning it into a beautiful model.


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

yes. hard but It’s good practice to mount things. You’re going to want something reliable and long lasting to endure the hours you use them tinkering and perfecting. good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all.
And the fun continues.. I'm about done with the cockpit. 


































And the first coat of paint is down with the exception of a bit of preshading here and there.










I still have a bit of photo etch and a couple of door panels to scratch build and then the final paint. I'm still not sure what to do with the front canopy since mine broke but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. I did pick up Squadron's vac-u-form one but I'm not that impressed. Maybe with some paint on the frame it will be ok.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

finished up on the Verlinden stuff and am working on the canopy. I broke the darn front canopy a while back and tried many, many, many times to get ahold of Trumpeter for a replacement but they don't seem to exist once you've bought something. I ordered Squadrons vac-u-formed set and with a bit of work it should be ok. I was given a set of decals from the Battle Creek wing which is what I'll be depicting.

































Some paint tomorrow??


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just about done.










































I have to fit the stanchions and finish up the weapons.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

done


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, that's a lovely thing!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful rendition. Love all the small details you've done.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice weapon loadout! Great bird also. Well done.


----------

